# Help with Staff



## Bert (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey I just read this little advise column and you say there is an experienced person to help me,   does anyone use a staff with experience, one that is 8 feet long,  what would it be used for  I use mine for excerise,  its works good learned a few good moves and hurt myself quite a few times,  kind of like practicing with the nun chucks, but with one long stick,   are there any places for compitition, Bert


----------



## kingkong89 (Jul 30, 2006)

It can be used for comp. but you want to practice with A bo about your height, when you can use it flawlessly, then work your way to the 8 footer


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 30, 2006)

If you find a Hung Gar teacher in your area, he may be able to teach you how to use a staff properly, that well and prob just about any Okinawan style. 

I agree that you should find a staff that is closer to your height, and it would be hard to explain how to use the staff without showing, hence the reason I mention you finding a teacher. 

I think the staff form is after the Penetrating Palm form in Hung Gar, been many years.


----------

